# Fursuit + Glasses = Eep!



## NightWolf714 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm working on my first suit (which I plan to be a full suit) and I'm trying to start on the head. I'm doing this style of head:

http://www.sparkcostumes.com/makehead.html

The only thing is that the more I look at it, the more I wonder about if my glasses are going to be a problem. I've never tried contacts before and I get skiddish about stuff near my eyes, so that's not really an option. 

Anyone else face (and conquer) glasses troubles?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

I wear glasses almost 24/7 IRL. I just don't wear them in my fursuit. You can't see much of anything anyway, so you don't exactly need glasses inside.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, that's my tutorial, and I've used the method to make several heads that glasses fit under.  

You'll need to build the front of the face out a little bit from your face, to allow room inside without crushing the glasses against your face, and you'll want to have as much ventilation as possible so they don't fog up, but it's very possible.

It does restrict your field of vision a little more, since the eyes of the costume are that much further in front of your eyes, and it also tended to give me a headache, trying to focus through the vision holes, which is why I eventually gave in a got contacts.  But I know others haven't had the headache issue, so that might just be me.


----------



## Jax (Jan 11, 2009)

Same issue for me. But, vision is not that great anyway. I might build one for use with glasses. I am not fond of contacts. I used to have a pair of military spec designed for use with a gas mask...they would have been perfect. You might wish to find an inexpensive (err sure) pair of glasses with no coatings that you could pull the lenses from. Sounds like a lot of work but it could be don. Actually...now that I think of it I might just try that. I made follow me eyes using fairly large spheres (actually plastic Easter eggs) and the inside is just about the right distance from my eyes for lenses....

Of course if you look at the video of the 2004 London fur con...one has glasses...try getting those lenses cut He looked cool though.


----------



## conejo (Jan 12, 2009)

after each step in making your head try it on to make sure your good.
this'll help you make sure you have the space you need.

i myself got lucky with my head. i prefer contacts but had to wear glasses for a while and was greatly pleased that they fit in my head which is balaclava based. a lil tight but still good.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2009)

When I got a new pair of glasses I scrapped the lenses from the old ones and simply glued them/tacked them in behind the screen where my eye would be seeing through.

Then I was able to see just fine. Then when I made another costume for me, I took them out and tacked them into the new ones. You can try to do that...if you have a spare pair of lenses who's prescription it's too expired.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 13, 2009)

A friend of mine got a polystyrene head and then built out certain bits with card and tap to make a gap where his glasses would be. Then start building on top of that and voila. when you put it on, there is space for the glasses.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

You can also use anti fog on the glasses by the way since their prone to fogging up in goggles/fursuit heads. One that seems highly recomended in the local airsoft circles for those of us who have to wear glasses and the safety goggles is this stuff called, I did you not, CatCrap.

http://catcrap.com.au/

You can order it online as well as somtimes find it in various stores. It seems to work very well if your having fogging issues.


----------



## Cizkaro (Jan 21, 2009)

I just dont wear mine in my fursuit. I used to wear my gask mask inserts but even then i got tired of those and decided not to wear anything at all. If you make a foam head you can carve out space for your glasses.


----------



## Immelmann (Jan 21, 2009)

Sport goggles, perhaps?
Example.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 23, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> Sport goggles, perhaps?
> Example.


 
Those are no closer fitting than normal glasses to be honest.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 23, 2009)

double tap, please delete


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 23, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I've never tried contacts before and I get skiddish about stuff near my eyes, so that's not really an option.



I hear ya, but you really ought to give them a try.  I waterski, paintball, shoot, fly, swim, sail, bike, run in my contacts.   Some of the newer models are quite comfortable (especially the O2 optics), and very inexpensive.  Find an opthamologist and then give them a shot.  They turned my life around.

Fursuiting is on the list.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jan 23, 2009)

if you think you need  the glasses in  suit... make the head alittle Roomy.. my  friend has done that...


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 24, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> if you think you need  the glasses in  suit... make the head alittle Roomy.. my  friend has done that...



I expect that with glasses inside any sort of mask, fogging would still be an issue.

Any fursuiters using the fans from paintball masks?  It could easily be built into a characters headgear to hide the 9v battery and small cooling fan.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 27, 2009)

I second getting contacts. I've had cataract surgery so one eye is nearsighted and the other farsighted. Contacts are the only way to fly short of custom glasses to wear on the outside of the head.

If you do put glasses inside the head, get some Cat Crap Anti-Fog. This stuff really works. It's available all over the web. Here's one link:

http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___83081

and another:

http://www.rei.com/product/623337

A little goes a long way so the price is justified by its performance.

_Kellan_


----------

